# traveling 2hrs every weekend



## leesa (Jun 8, 2015)

i've recently became the proud owner of a 9 week old female hedgie and ive a few questions about travelling with my hedgie. as i read some get travel sickness and some travel real well (im hoping to accustom her to it and dont want to have her stressed/uncomfortable) 

Every week i travel 3 hrs during the day on a friday after work to my boyfriends and back up on a sunday. i've set up 2 homes for her, one in his (she was there for a weekend already) and one in mine using the same beading and same little house for her to sleep and hide in with a top of mine she already uses to snuggle into, and bought her a hard sided guinnea pig travel case which ive already brought her home from his, during the journey she was snuggled up in my top and slept, and pooped and nibbled some food when she woke up for a little during the travel.

i read that they have green poop when they get stressed and can get travel sick on the journey, but the day after travel she seems happy and was active exploring her new home, and her poop is a healthy colour and she didnt get sick during travel in fact ate some food i left in for her. Does this mean she travels well and in future she'll be okay to travel with me? 

sorry for the long post, i love her to bits and want to try do the best for her

(travels no more than 2/ half hrs on a non stop coach on a motorway and then a taxi to his house)


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I don't have any experience with such things, but I would think that as long as she doesn't exhibit any signs of stress, she's fine to travel. But being fine once or even a dozen times doesn't mean she'll always be fine, so it would be a good idea to have a "plan b" in place in case she stops tolerating it well.


----------

